
Ask HN: How to get an internship as an international student in the USA? - zhy0216
Basically, the big companies only recruit the best top 20 Computer Science university students, but how about the rest of us? I mean, some of us are also good, but we do not get even an interview chance. Are there any good strategies I can use to get an internship? Thanks for any suggestion. (PS: I get two-year working experience in my own country)
======
nocatch

      the big companies only recruit the best top 20 Computer Science university students
    

This is not true. _Source_ : I'm not a 'top 20 Computer Science student' and
just signed my offer at a major company.

My advice would be to find a professor at your university who's research and
attitude you admire. Talk to him/her about your goals of doing an internship
in the US and don't be shy to show some enthusiasm. Show that you're willing
work hard. If you build up a good relationship with the professor, he/she will
likely introduce you to some contacts. Find a good balance between not being
too picky on the position or just blatantly accepting anything.

Good luck!

~~~
zhy0216
Thanks! Sorry for the late reply

